# Oceanic biocube 29 light cover???



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone my light cover on my oceanic biocube 29 gal is cracked and im not sure where to get another one..Oceanic said its discontinued and they dont have any more...any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I find that if you can find a part number on the item you're looking you can Google it and find it on Ebay or Amazon or some other website. 
--
Paul


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

I know but i do not have or know the part number to search


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have one that I'm not using. The cover is mint but the lights and wires are a mess underneath. You could transfer the 'guts' of your cracked one into mine.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply...just my clear light cover is cracked so thats all im looking for....my hood itself is mint....hows your clwar cover and would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If its just the light cover, you can always get an acrylic one cut to the same spec


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

That is one of the parts missing in the mess under my hood, good luck hunting
+1 to getting one cut for very cheap. If you need any other parts for the hood in the future let me know.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok sounds good...although i dont think its as easy as just simply getting one cut...as i mentioned i have the Oceanic Biocube not the Coralife Biocube...its not a glat piece of acrylic its got 4 sides as well


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Ive got the oceanic too but bought it already running rimless so ive never used the hood. I think this is a good excuse to get new lights and go topless haha


----------

